# Psych on the Internet



## LondonMedic (Sep 20, 2010)

Why psychotic patients shouldn't be allowed internet access;

http://www.mi5.com/

(slight British slant, I apologise in advance)


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 20, 2010)

Although that person is most likely crazy, you would be equally crazy to think that intelligence agencies do not engage in at least some of the activities listed on that page.


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 20, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Although that person is most likely crazy, you would be equally crazy to think that intelligence agencies do not engage in at least some of the activities listed on that page.


Masturbating outside of people's houses to mess with their heads? Employing newsreaders to look at people through two-way televisions?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 21, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> Masturbating outside of people's houses to mess with their heads? Employing newsreaders to look at people through two-way televisions?



Umm, yeah...thats exactly what I was referring to...

/sarcasm


----------



## medic417 (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.casttv.com/shows/psych

Now that is psych online.


----------

